# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  TP Hồ Chí Minh - Cần bán Oppo F1 Plus 89 giá sốc

## pizzabon2015

TP Hồ Chí Minh - Cần bán Oppo F1 Plus 89 giá sốc



Gía: 4,500,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

Pin chuẩn	Li-Po 2850 mAh (không thế tháo rời)
Tốc độ 3G	HSPA, LTE
Bộ xử lý	Octa-core 2.0 GHz Cortex-A53, GPU Mali-T860MP2
Ngôn ngữ	Đa ngôn ngữ
EDGE	có
SIM	Nano-SIM, 2 sim
Quay phim	1080p@30fps
Kiểu chuông	Báo rung, nhạc chuông MP3, WAV
Kích thước	151.8 x 74.3 x 6.6 mm
Hnammobile cung cấp hàng công nghệ chính hãng như macbook, máy tính bảng và Oppo với giá hấp dẫn: chính hãng tại TPHCM và thời gian bảo hành tối đa chỉ 45 ngày.

Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam, và điều quan trọng hơn hết là Hnam Mobile đã luôn nhận được sự quan tâm ủng hộ từ người tiêu dùng trong suốt gần 9 năm qua – đó thực sự là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho hệ thống.

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!. Ngoài ra với dịch vụ 5 sao: 1 đổi 1 trong 30 ngày cho sản phẩm lỗi - Bảo hành toàn diện 1 năm - iPhone 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn Apple - Rút ngắn thời gian xử lý bảo hành - Hỗ trợ máy dùng tạm trong lúc chờ máy bảo hành Hnammobile đang dần khẳng định thương hiệu trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

Tiên phong trong lĩnh vực bán và sửa chữa sản phẩm điện thoại oppo f1 plus 89 trong suốt gần 10 năm hoạt động trên tphcm, đến nay hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có mặt trên khắp các quận thành khu vực TP.HCM với số lượng 17 showroom trong cả nước

*Những chương trình khuyến mại*
Song song với những dịch vụ khách hàng nhiều tri ân, hệ thống điện thoại chính hãng Hnam Mobile cung cấp smartphone giá rẻ còn triển khai loạt chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp với những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như “Cưỡi SH – Rước Vespa – Lướt Wiko miễn phí” cùng Wiko; “Đón năm mới – Nhận quà công nghệ sành điệu” với

Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Blackberry, Wiko, Freetel,

----------

